# Natural light display



## digger mcdirt (Dec 2, 2006)

I try to showcase the natural light as much as I can. I use bakers racks etc in fronts of Windows to highlight the glass. It really looks nice when the Sun is bright outside.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Dec 2, 2006)

*#  2   Natural light display*

Here's another the only problem I have is many more bottles than Windows.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 2, 2006)

*RE: #  2   Natural light display*

nice bottles i like the back lit shelves personally but you did a good job with the natural lighting they look great


----------

